# Villagers you say yes for anything



## Grizzly4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

You know when villagers offer you hardly any money for something or want to make a silly trade of their tee for your shark? I usually say no but when it comes to Coco ill say yes to anything she offers. I'm curious to know what other people's villagers they have a soft spot for are.  and what you've given up for them.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 20, 2014)

I almost always will for Fauna Graham or Shep. (I say almost. I'm sorry Fauna but I don't wanna trade my newly customized rococo lamp for your arctic camo tee) xD


----------



## Jou (Jul 20, 2014)

Snake.
Took my sloppy chair. :/ Brat.

atleasthe'scute


----------



## Toot (Jul 20, 2014)

lol I don't alwlays say yes. Only because what happened to shin. Lol. But other than that, I can't really say no to mah wolves.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2014)

Maple marry me.

I gave her my throne.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 20, 2014)

If I know a villager is really close to giving me their picture when they move, I'll say yes.  Otherwise, I'll say no and just do other tasks for them.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 20, 2014)

Marshal. Cause he only asks for the good stuff.


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2014)

usually Kitt but now I only say yes to Hamlet


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 20, 2014)

every villager

tbh I really dont give a **** if they take my stuff


----------



## nard (Jul 20, 2014)

Pretty much all my villagers. But if it's catching a rare bug, I say yes and just don't do it. They never bring it back up, so it's a win-win!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuchsia! Because I want her to love me enough to ask for a Wisteria Trellis...so far...no luck


----------



## D i a (Jul 20, 2014)

I typically do favors for all of my villagers, except the ones I'm trying to move out. Those I'll just ignore. XD


----------



## Stich Dayne White (Jul 20, 2014)

Ankha. I'd give her my soul if she asked for it u.u she took my golden closet.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 20, 2014)

Cookie, one of my originals, and probs my favorite villager, asked for a bug. Of course I could't just get her ANY bug so I hopped on over to the island, did some beetle hunting, and brought her back a golden stag. 

One time Marshal asked me to catch him a coelacanth and I was like "welllll ok". eedless to say I failed... ;o;


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 20, 2014)

everyone because I'm reeeeeeeeally bad at saying no


----------



## Xela (Jul 20, 2014)

Poncho, Maple, and Teddy :3


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 20, 2014)

francine <3 but i'll say no to them wanting bugs because those are hard to remove from a villager's house.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 20, 2014)

No one.  I'm heartless. I cater to Gladys and Rudy the most, though.


----------



## Locket (Jul 20, 2014)

I say yes all the time (well, 99.9% of the time).


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 21, 2014)

I do anything for Francine.. When she asks me to catch her rare bugs or fish I always do it. Usually I sell her everything she wants too, but I won't trade a golden stag for eight ball tee


----------



## Saylor (Jul 21, 2014)

I pretty much give any of my villagers whatever they want if I already have it in my inventory, but I usually only do favors for Shep unless someone else wants fruit or something like that.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 21, 2014)

I always say yes to Peanut, unless I know it's a job I can't complete. Just because she's my favorite villager of all time, and who can say no to a pink squirrel?


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

Vic or Ozzie, but mostly Tia ♥


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 21, 2014)

I always say yes c: but for tasks I say yes but don't always do it (ex: getting them an apple)


----------



## mayoregg (Jul 23, 2014)

lionel
he is my literal favourite villager


----------



## Prawn (Jul 24, 2014)

For me it'd probably be Diana. I love having her in my town and her in general, so I'll pretty much do anything if it makes her happy. Usually, she'll ask for the ore I have with me and she'll offer me a furniture item for it, but I don't care what I get in return.


----------



## Claris (Jul 24, 2014)

This is so funny, it's just a game yet I've never said no tu Zucker when I still had him in my town.
He would often stop me by to give me gifts, "because you're always so kind to me". Lol.
I used to do the same with Tabby but lately I've been ignoring her, I'm afraid that if I befriend her again she will move on a day I'm not playing. And I'm playing like 1 day per week so...


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 24, 2014)

Kabuki. He's been with me for so long, it's hard to reject him.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jul 24, 2014)

Everyone if I have enought time to play it xD. I don't like refusing them things I feel like a jerk.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 25, 2014)

Lolly, definitely. I normally decline anything if I'm too busy, but since I started playing AC again, I've started to appreciate her a lot more. She's definitely one of the cuter villagers of my town, and now that I've seen how much people are willing to pay for her, I feel glad that I encountered her by a stroke of luck in my campsite. Plus the normal personality in general has started to grow on me, so the least I could do is return the favour. Not that she ever asks me for any...


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 25, 2014)

Punchy and Kabuki @_@ I can never decline anything from them. I love them so much that I _have_ to say yes to anything and everything they want!


----------



## stumph (Jul 26, 2014)

muffy and lobo


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 26, 2014)

Kidd 
 <3 my bae​


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Merengue because I can't say no to that cutie.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 26, 2014)

Zell, he's had some awfully timed asks though. Like finally catching my first spider crab and on my way to the museum he waylaid me and I gave it to him. It looked cool in his house though, and I saw it alot more than I would have if it was in the museum, so no regrets. 

I generally always say yes to Diana, Fauna, Papi and Bruce. But I've said no to Fauna over freshly refurbished items a couple of times, she lives by re-tail and seems to target them and sometimes I just don't want to have to reorder the items and wait another 30 minutes the next day.


----------



## katiestown (Jul 26, 2014)

Julian or Marshall... oddly enough. Even though I don't like either of them a lot.


----------



## Blood (Jul 27, 2014)

Bonbon, Tammy, Dora... and now you bet your bottom dollar I'll be saying yes to Tipper.


----------



## Siobhan (Jul 27, 2014)

Any of the girl villagers. What can I say? I have a soft spot for my fellow ladies.


----------



## mishka (Jul 27, 2014)

kabuki and zell. i love them both so much i cant say no v.v


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

Sprinke. She's too much for my heart. Also Kiki, she's such an angel and I can never turn her down. ;w; 

If I still had Kabuki... I did everything for that cranky kitty. I miss him so much.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 1, 2014)

Stitches,Kyle,Hamphrey sometimes,pretty much my dreamies.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

fuchsia i will get you all the fruits even though there is an orchard right next to your house pls wait for me ily


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 1, 2014)

_Gayle_


----------



## Meira (Aug 1, 2014)

Pretty much any villager. I feel bad if I rejected any haha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 1, 2014)

Pretty much anyone unless they are asking for bug/fish/furniture.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 1, 2014)

Gaston and Snake. 

Can't 

resist

cute 

bunny faces.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

Erik, I'd walk on water for him, dang.


----------



## Toot (Aug 1, 2014)

Wrong thread lmao


----------



## MayorErin (Aug 2, 2014)

Pretty much all of my villagers. They're all so qt ;w; Especially Whitney though. She's so convincing. "Princess, darling, I need it!"


----------



## Skep (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfgang. I have a crush on him.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

All of my villagers cause they're my babies


----------



## Elliot Of Jacobia (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't normally do things for my villagers unless I really want them to stay, Like Muffy, but I time skip a lot, so sometimes I just miss them moving.


----------

